# HELP - Problems with 3PK and Sphere Comp & GTB



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

OK.

I got a new Sphere Competition and a new Novak GTB and they BOTH have the same issue. I can pull the throttle on the 3PK and then let the motor coast to a stop -- wait a second and pull the throttle and nothing. If i roll the motor over, then pull the throttle it goes again.

I have tried - 2 - different 4300 motors with BOTH of the speed controls and they both do the same thing, so I know it's not a motor issue.

Then I put the old Novak SS esc in and it works PERFECTLY with BOTH motors -- so what the heck is going on with the brand new Sphere Competition and GTBs ????

Any help would be greatly appreciated -- I can hardly believe I've got - 2- brand new ESCs that are bad -- yet the old Novak SS runs fine.

Thanks !!!!


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

Did you try making a new model for it? There's always a chance it could be the problem. I have a 3pk,GTB,and a reedy neo and have not had this problem.


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

cola said:


> Did you try making a new model for it? There's always a chance it could be the problem. I have a 3pk,GTB,and a reedy neo and have not had this problem.


I tried switching to a different model. But I can try starting with a new model too.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Is either speed control showing any error codes on the LEDs? When my Sphere went bad, it did the same thing you are seeing, and the LEDs showed a code to indicate that I had the wrong type motor connected. (Red SET LED was on, MODE LED blinking green/red.)


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

kevinm said:


> Is either speed control showing any error codes on the LEDs? When my Sphere went bad, it did the same thing you are seeing, and the LEDs showed a code to indicate that I had the wrong type motor connected. (Red SET LED was on, MODE LED blinking green/red.)


 
I went to a brand new -- never used -- model on the 3PK and went through the one-touch setup on the GTB.

Same problem.

Yes -- there are LED's on when it doesn't work:

The Blue and Green status LEDs are blinking.
The Amber LED is on solid.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

TeamGoodwrench said:


> I went to a brand new -- never used -- model on the 3PK and went through the one-touch setup on the GTB.
> 
> Same problem.
> 
> ...


Blue & green blinking means locked rotor detection. If one of the motor wires is not connected, this will happen. Make sure all 3 motor wires are properly soldered and that the color/sequence is correct.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

make sure all those little sensor wirs are connected. i've seen those pull out and cause a lot of problems as well


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

kevinm said:


> Blue & green blinking means locked rotor detection. If one of the motor wires is not connected, this will happen. Make sure all 3 motor wires are properly soldered and that the color/sequence is correct.


Yes -- all 3 are secure and in the right order


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

hobbyten said:


> make sure all those little sensor wirs are connected. i've seen those pull out and cause a lot of problems as well


If I plug the same motor into the Novak SS ESC, it works fine. Since the sensor wires are connected to the motor, they must be good or the SS ESC would have done the same thing with the motor.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

Is either or both speedos set on Brushless mode? I know the GTB automatically detects a BL motor when the sensor wire cable is plugged in & defaults to the #1 profile (not sure about the Sphere). Check to see what mode (BL or Brushed) & profile (1-5) is active,just to make sure.
-George


----------



## SDL98 (Jan 8, 2005)

Jeff did you ever figure out what the problem was


----------

